# Puppy hiccups?



## watchmaker (Dec 3, 2008)

Is it normal for puppies to get hiccups? I noticed a few nights ago that my 7 1/2 week old Dachshund puppy had what appeared to be hiccups. They went away within a couple minutes. Then I noticed it again tonight. Just like several nights ago, they went away in a couple minutes. Tonight, though, they came back and then subsided again. I'm currently feeding him puppy chow dry food 3 times a day (around 7am, 12:30pm, and 6pm) for about 10 minutes each sitting. Should I change his diet?


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Every puppy I've ever had has experienced hiccups. I wouldn't worry about the hiccups but I would seriously consider changing to a higher quality food. In my opinion, Purina Puppy Chow is horrible food. Try Innova, Merrick, Wellness or Orijen.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree, change his food. Royal Canin has a dachshund specific food that I like. May I ask why he is not with his mother at 7 1/2 weeks?


----------



## watchmaker (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes you may. It's sad. He changed homes several times. Long story short, he was sold to a co-worker of mine's mother, then given to said co-worker as a gift. Said co-worker quickly realized, the next day, that a puppy was too much work and that he had to give him to someone that would take care of him. I felt bad, so I volunteered. I've had him since last Saturday, and was told that he was 7 weeks old. Later, I read in a Dachshund book that Dachshund puppies should not be separated from their mother until 8 weeks. I know I can't replace his mother, but I'm trying to be the best dad I can be.

Thanks for the advice about the food. I will definitely look into those. And good to know hiccups are normal. Please keep the comments coming.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

8 weeks would be a minimum, 10 or 12 would be better. O well. Good for you for taking him in. He was probably not very well bred and not kept in the best of conditions. I would be on the lookout for any genetic defects he may have. Has he seen the vet since you have had him? If not, it might be a good idea.


----------



## watchmaker (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an appointment setup for Saturday.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

Hiccups. My poor puppy. He's almost six months old, and still gets them. It's hilarious (and somewhat sad) when he does because they aren't normal, every-couple-of-seconds hiccups. They come in rapid succession for about 5-10 seconds, exacerbated by the fact that they make him even more excited, and then its over. He gets them after eating, when he's really excited, heck, even in his sleep.

I've been told its a growing thing. The diaphragm fails to expand at the rate the puppy is growing, so they get hiccups very easily. Your pup most likely grow out of it


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

watchmaker said:


> I have an appointment setup for Saturday.


YAY I'm happy to hear that. 

He's had a rough start in life, but I'm sure you'll make up for it.  Puppies gulp a lot of air when they eat fast, maybe once in a while you could hand feed him to slow him down. Or put the pieces of his dog food on a cookie baking sheet so it takes him a while to eat them. "Dachshunds for Dummies" is a great book and will give you lots of tips. I have fed Innova puppy food. Now they get Innova adult food and I sometimes rotate with Wellness brand. 

Thanks for taking in this little cutie, I'm sure you will have many years of love and fun with him. BTW what did you name him?


----------

